# Colnago Superissimo, 1983/84



## frankabr. (Jan 21, 2017)

Got ahold of a 1983 or 1984 Colnago Superissimo.  It is an early version.  Campy rear derailleur is marked 1983.  A few observations, and requests for opinions.  First, it has a chain stay protector that appears to be silver, but painted the same blue color as the bicycle.  Paint has come off of it.  It definitely  appears to have the contour of a silver chain stay protector decal and shows the outline of a protector.  Any comment?  Next, the decal says Columbus Accaicio Speciale.  Isn't the tubing on the early Superissimo supposed to be SLX.  With this label, do you think it is SLX, SL or Sp?  Lastly, who made the Seat post?   Everything on the bicycle is Record or Super Record.  Thanks, Frank


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 22, 2017)

Guess I'll start with a roundabout question about your question.  A chainstay protector is an add-on part (most commonly from the 80s)



somebody could have applied one of these over the paint and peeled it later.

some bikes have chromed "socks" at the fork tips and rear triangles



My daughter's '86 Team Fuji has just the chain side chainstay chromed




It's also typical for quality frame-makers, especially Italians, to fully chrome a frame and then paint over it.  Another example, my Raleigh International has a fully chromed fork that has been painted above its socks.  So finally getting to my question - do you think what you're calling painted over chainstay protector is actually abrasion of the original paint on a fully chromed frame?
If your bike has a painted-over chainstay protector on it, then everything about the bike is in question - decals can be found for just about anything.  .  We'll proceed assuming it's the former with original paint and not the latter.

The decal you described simply translates Columbus Special Tubing - it doesn't identify a grade.  It's actually very typical of a frame maker to use this decal, because he can use it on any grade Columbus tubing coming from his shop.
There is probably no way to identify your tubing grade without gauging the wall thickness with an Ultrasonic D-meter, or stripping down the frame and weighing it.
You can find examples of this bike online with both SL and SLX tubing (and Columbus Brain in the 90s, which is equivalent of SL).

The model goes back to the late 70s.
All the components including the pretty Strada crank appear to match an 1983 bike.  Looks like a great ride.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 22, 2017)

Retrogrouch dates this Columbus decal to early 80s



http://bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.com/2014/01/classic-tubes-columbus.html

if it had this decal, it would indicate the main triangle is Columbus with high-tensile rear triangles (plus Columbus fork decals)




Also, here is a good description of different (though abridged) Columbus grades.
http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm
Note that SLX is actually heavier than SL - it has double the internal reinforcing spirals.

Another good Columbus timeline and great photo set - http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2007/11/columbus-steel-tubing-for-frame.html


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 22, 2017)

Great info right there @bulldog1935 .


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Dale, winded in today - we have a 30 kt wind that makes 40 degrees hypothermic.
so I'm tinkering on the internet and cleaning dirty bikes.

ps, you can tell if tubing is butted by pinging it with your fingernail - butted tubing rings, straight-gauge tubing thuds
You mainly get this effect in the center of the main traingle tubes, especially the top tube


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 22, 2017)

That cold wind gets me now .I'm with you,indoor bike work is just fine with me. I did not know about the ping,thanks for that info.


----------



## frankabr. (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for your responses.  Presently also have 1973/75 Raleigh International in fantastic condition, a rare 1978/79 Reynolds 531 Worksop Record, A 1981 Trek 614, and others.  Put myself through college fixing bicycles in the late 70's early 80's and have always had an affinity for bikes from that classic era.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 22, 2017)

please post some photos when you get the chance


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 22, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> please post some photos when you get the chance



+1  Would love to see and here about them . I did the same,1979 was my freshman year in college . Never lost my love for the bikes or the wrenching .My favorite part is now rebuilding those bikes and supplying them to local students . Cool to see their faces light up when they see the difference in quality compared to the big box stores.


----------

